# mph vs. km/h



## bsmcall (Sep 11, 2004)

*mph display*

Is it just me, or does anyone else find the BRIGHT Green "MPH" in the speedometer panel to be irritating, especially at night???
Has anyone been bothered enough to remove or disable it?


----------



## 2004 GTO (Aug 2, 2004)

bsmcall said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else find the BRIGHT Green "MPH" in the speedometer panel to be irritating, especially at night???
> Has anyone been bothered enough to remove or disable it?


 Take the dash apart and put a small piece of window tint on the inside and it will not be so bright.


----------



## LarryM (Aug 17, 2004)

bsmcall said:


> Is it just me, or does anyone else find the BRIGHT Green "MPH" in the speedometer panel to be irritating, especially at night???
> Has anyone been bothered enough to remove or disable it?


I heard it described as "Retina searing bright" 

The sales guy forwarded it to the Pontiac factory rep as my only suggestion for improvement.


---Larry


----------



## DuaneGTO (Dec 28, 2004)

I read on another forum that there is a service bulletin (TSB#04-08-49-023) from Pontiac to fix that MPH brightness problem. It is for GTOs built prior to VIN breakpoint 4L299640, so I assume that the ones with later VINs already have that corrected. I was all set to have the dealer fix that before I took delivery of mine, but it has a later VIN, and the MPH indicator is not bright at all, so they must have made a running change on that in production. The fix is for the tech to download the latest "BCM code" and install it on the car's computer.


----------

